# I think I want a C6



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I've read that they have started shipping on August, 17th


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate said:


> Alex, did you see the Top Gear video?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67821&highlight=corvette
> 
> Clarkson hates Corvettes, but still worth a look. The stig did not drive it as smoothly as he should have though :tsk:


Thanks for the video. I think that that baby face dude, who drove it, is plain silly. They made fun of the suspension, but the C6 completed its development on the Nurburgring. It's lap time is 7:56.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Thanks for the video. I think that that baby face dude, who drove it, is plain silly. They made fun of the suspension, but the C6 completed its development on the Nurburgring. It's lap time is 7:56.


He is very silly.

I just don't get the making fun of the suspension or body. Leaf springs may be old tech, but they are compact, cheap, and just plain work. Fiberglass is much cheaper than carbon fiber.

You can't argue with results. 7:56 is excellent for any car, astounding for a sub-$45,000 car.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Many years ago I met a German fellow while in Aruba who had a yellow calloway(twin turbo) corvette shipped there before he took it home to Germany. It was without a doubt the fastest car on the island at the time.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

nate said:


> He is very silly.
> 
> I just don't get the making fun of the suspension or body. Leaf springs may be old tech, but they are compact, cheap, and just plain work. Fiberglass is much cheaper than carbon fiber.
> 
> You can't argue with results. 7:56 is excellent for any car, astounding for a sub-$45,000 car.


 It's not just the Vette; it's almost everything that's not European. That reference to "The Colonies" just about made my blood boil.

I can't stand Clarkson.

Good luck with the Vette, Alex.


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

nate said:


> I just don't get the making fun of the suspension or body. Leaf springs may be old tech, but they are compact, cheap, and just plain work. Fiberglass is much cheaper than carbon fiber.


Well the magneride suspension is an option anyway.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Betcour said:


> Well the magneride suspension is an option anyway.


 Dampers are not springs.


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

haha, this is mean.. And I call myself a Ford guy


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Alex- This is probably quite old news but I hear Pontiac is putting the C6 engine in next years GTO and they are going to re-do the body a bit. Could be interesting...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

528i said:


> haha, this is mean.. And I call myself a Ford guy


that's the same as the mercedes bringing joy bmw ad


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

FireFly said:


> Alex- This is probably quite old news but I hear Pontiac is putting the C6 engine in next years GTO and they are going to re-do the body a bit. Could be interesting...


Yes, I've read about it, but Corvette's design is very appealing


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Alex,

I dont blame you a bit on this one, I didnt fully care for the C5, but I have been anxiously keeping an eye on the C6, it seems like quite a ride. Improved performance, improved body lines, improved interior..that says a lot. I would maybe just question how well Corvettes hold together in the long run ?, a friend told me NOT to trust the build quality, but this is the older model, and maybe some here-say ?.

Keep us posted. :thumbup:


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, I've read about it, but Corvette's design is very appealing


Not a huge fan of the C5 but the C5 red vert out in front of my office sure looks nice! Can't wait to see the new C6.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

nate said:


> He is very silly.
> 
> I just don't get the making fun of the suspension or body. Leaf springs may be old tech, but they are compact, cheap, and just plain work. Fiberglass is much cheaper than carbon fiber.
> 
> You can't argue with results. 7:56 is excellent for any car, astounding for a sub-$45,000 car.


curious why gm uses fibreglass rather than polyurathane like everyone else. :dunno: and why fibreglass for the whole car? :dunno: why not steel or alum like everyone else. :dunno:

also i don't see why it isn't funny how the 'vette still uses leaf springs in a world where only trucks are using it.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

HW said:


> curious why gm uses fibreglass rather than polyurathane like everyone else. :dunno: and why fibreglass for the whole car? :dunno: why not steel or alum like everyone else. :dunno:
> 
> also i don't see why it isn't funny how the 'vette still uses leaf springs in a world where only trucks are using it.


Your are downright wrong! My boat trailer uses springs 
My only guess behind the fiberglass is "tradition" and it would upset the cult following if they went to something else.


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

HW said:


> that's the same as the mercedes bringing joy bmw ad


I figured that was the idea :dunno:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

FireFly said:


> My only guess behind the fiberglass is "tradition" and it would upset the cult following if they went to something else.


they like the tradition of heavy body panels and cracks. :dunno: i guess repaired fibreglass is better than hammered out metal and bondo. :dunno:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

HW said:


> curious why gm uses fibreglass rather than polyurathane like everyone else. :dunno: and why fibreglass for the whole car? :dunno: why not steel or alum like everyone else. :dunno:
> 
> also i don't see why it isn't funny how the 'vette still uses leaf springs in a world where only trucks are using it.


The transverse "leaf springs" used by the Corvette are entirely unlike the longitudinal springs used in trucks, FWIW. Using this descriptor in a perjorative sense is entirely inappropriate, given the fact that the Corvette's suspension layout seems to work quite well.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

JST said:


> The transverse "leaf springs" used by the Corvette are entirely unlike the longitudinal springs used in trucks, FWIW. Using this descriptor in a perjorative sense is entirely inappropriate, given the fact that the Corvette's suspension layout seems to work quite well.


it works well but i've been reading that people swap in aftermarket coilovers in their c5's :dunno: as do race teams that use 'vettes.  too expensive for tuners to make their own leaf springs w/ the fancy schmancy composites. :dunno:


----------

